# Marla's twins



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Marla had a doe and a buck, born this morning around 6:35am. Here they are!

"Brother, you fell!"









The buck kid is on the left, doe kid on the right.









Doe kid left, buck kid right.









Doe kid front, buck kid in the back.









These little buggers were difficult to get pictures of! They are so active, more so than usual.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWW they are very cute! And look so healthy!

CONGRATS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful... and I love the long ears....congrats. :greengrin:  :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

OHHHH! I love long ears! Soooo stinkin' cute.  
Congrats!

Gina


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are gorgeous congrats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh, I love nubian babies. congrats.....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I love the ears too, they are gorgeous.

Jan


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!! <3 Congrats! Are you keeping one?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Look at them ear's!!! too cute!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks! They are so cute. I love babies.  

Talitha,
I will most likely keep the doe kid. It depends on how many doe kids are actually born this year.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

To cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww!! They are so cute, congrats!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats they look like really nice kids I can't wait to see them when they are older.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Love the long nubian baby ears! Congrats!  

Tracy


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

really sweet! congrats!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!  

Roger, neither can I. I am really excited to see how these Alimony kids turn out.


----------

